# Analysesystem (Piwik und Etracker)



## FoolMoon (22. November 2009)

Vor kurzem hab ich die Zugangsdaten zu einer Firmenhomepage bekommen. Selbstverständlich hat vor längerer Zeit jemand aus der IT ein Analysesystem eingerichtet und sich damals für Etracker entschieden.

Nun ist es so das die Seite gegen die Richtlinien der Webentwicklung und auch gegen die Richtlinien von Google verstößt. Die seiten hat einen besonders schlechten Alexa Wert, keinen PR und die Seite bietet besonders wenig Informationen die für Suchmaschinen relevant sein könnten.

*Kurz und knapp*: Ich zweifle die Korrektheit der angezeigten Zahlen bei Etracker an. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter? Ist Piwik das aktuell beste Analysesystem?


----------



## FoolMoon (28. November 2009)

Welches System verwendet ihr?


----------

